# Party Snack Platter Leftover Fattie!



## sawzall (May 13, 2011)

Lost these pictures but just found them! Was a really good fattie! Brought home a tray full of leftovers from a snack platter and thought it would go good in a fattie.  The ground meat is a mixture of lean ground pork and ground turkey.  I'm not a huge fan of most sausage available around here, I find it too greasy.  It's 2 500 gram packages of meat bought from Walmart so just the ground meat alone is 1Kg, or about 2.2lb.  I mixed it up with 3 TBS of Jeff's rub, a good blob of Canadian Club hickory BBQ sauce and 1 TBS dried minced onion.  The sausage inside is turkey kielbasa and there is a layer of mozzarella and a layer of marble cheddar cheese.  Of course the obligatory 2 strips of bacon.








Here it is rolled and wrapped with a full pound of applewood smoked bacon and sprinkled with more rub ready to go in the MES.







And here is the finished product.  Cooked it to 165F with a mixture of apple and hickory @ 275F.  It was a huge success!  It was about 3.5lbs when done.  I make them big! lol!  







I cook my fatties on screens I pick up from the dollar store.  They are strainers for draining pots.  I cut the handle off and they work great.  I usually get about 3 uses from them and then throw them away...they only cost me $1 each anyway.  I get quite the looks when I go in and clean the shelf out.  The most I got at one time was 13.   My wife really liked the turkey kielbasa inside this one and there was a lot of cheese!  Unfortunately I don't have a picture of a cut or a plated picture.  Was served with crispy potato wedges and Ceasar salad.


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 13, 2011)

Looks great!  I like the "grate" idea from the dollar store too. Welcome to the SMF family!


----------



## fpnmf (May 13, 2011)

Looking good!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (May 13, 2011)

Excellent looking fattie!


----------

